# nationals



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Whos leading the X-bow division with the moose hunt prize for 1st place?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Don't know about x-bow (and I'm pretty sure that the moose hunt didn't actually materialize from what I heard from the guy that runs Wolf's Den).

Andrew F is leading Bowhunter Open after the first day (and I'm pretty sure that he's likely in that position still), he shot 6 down yesterday (remembering of course that there are no 12's here...) and I believe that I heard he was 4 down today (although, that's just what "I heard").

My wife is leading Ladies Bowhunter release (Joanne G), that's all that I know... (Well, that and I'm sucking  )


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Ohhh my! You mean the whole Moose hunt trip was a farce? If you get a chance, have a boo at the X-bow scores and post em if you could.

Thanks


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*she totally overcame some big obsticles this weekend .....*



hoody123 said:


> Don't know about x-bow (and I'm pretty sure that the moose hunt didn't actually materialize from what I heard from the guy that runs Wolf's Den).
> 
> Andrew F is leading Bowhunter Open after the first day (and I'm pretty sure that he's likely in that position still), he shot 6 down yesterday (remembering of course that there are no 12's here...) and I believe that I heard he was 4 down today (although, that's just what "I heard").
> 
> My wife is leading Ladies Bowhunter release (Joanne G), that's all that I know... (Well, that and I'm sucking  )


and I'm glad to see she's doing GREAT !!! 

Good luck to all tomorrow 

PintoJK


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Hey Rat............ there are a grand total of 27 crossbow shooters at the Nationals, including Ladies and Gents. Far less than some would have lead you to believe. But still respectable for a non sanctioned catagory. I think top score in this division is +/- 500 after two days. There is a sea of blue Horton staff shooter shirts there....... lead by Papa Smurf himself......... Sean McKenty . Actually Sean shot well today, nailing 16 X's out of 26 targets.

BigF is tied for first in MBO, at 16 down. The MBR class isn't far behind. Can't recall shiite after that 

I have learned a few things...... Sean and I both equally bad at golf......we played a par 66 cow patch on Friday afternoon. And Matty is confused......... he hasn't learned that the high aggregate score is for archery, and the low aggregate is meant for golf........... he seems to have that fact switched this weekend.

The FCA should be doing a bit more for the Judging crew sending only Kathy Millar as the lone judge doesn't make the FCA efforts in 3-D look legit. Though, for the crew on site, the tournament has run smoothly, only a couple of small glitches.

Curse the 45yard alligator........... 

All in all, a fun weekend to date, the weather has been bang on. Turnout is low, at about 245. But those attending are enjoying themselves. The vendors have done a great job of showing support, and are very receptive. Carl Jones and crew apparenty had a great time at the ole campground last nite :wink: And the usual suspects and I had a good time at the Eagles' nest :wink: The BBQ getting a LARGE workout 

I still hate 3D :wink:

More to come tomorrow.......

Cheers


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update Grey Eagle! Is Sean in the lead in X-bow? I know Bowtech was trying hard to have as many X-bow shooters there as possible and Excalibur offered a free bow to anyone winning with their stuff. I was curious as to which brand was leading the pack and if the moose hunt for 1st place was for real or just a tactic to fill the x-bow division.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I have to give kudo's to Horton .....*

for really giving full factory support to both their team and the shoot altogether, Bowtech/Striker has also put a few shooters in the mix as well  

Regarding the moose hunt or other, I can't comment since I only have 3rd party info, but all in all the shoot ran great Saturday and Sunday, with only a few minor glitches, but I will say I was a bit miffed that spectators were not allowed on the course.

I had hoped to take pic's etc. and post up as the shoot went on, but the powers to be (not just the FCA) decided that I'd be a "distraction", no big deal, again just a minor glitch.

I had a great time meeting and talking with shooters from all over Canada, met and made some new friends, and had some great BBQ with coptordoctor and friends :darkbeer:

This "I don't like 3D" c-rap that Mr. Eagles sporting well ..... this ex-3D'er turned "spottie" shot great on both days keeping at par with some of the better 3D'ers in the country, so kudo's to him as well 

I'm not sure if it's just rumour, but I overheard that HM Murdocks score for 18 holes of golf and Saturday's 27 3D targets was the same, if some one could confirm this for me I'd like to know :wink:

Hope all have a safe trip home tonight

PintoJK


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

say it with me know, we want results, we want results

throw a guy a bone would you:wink:

anything, anyone out there, hello, hellloo.........


reed


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Hearing rumours of Middleton, Horton and Stryker top 3 in X-bow according to the Excal site.. Too bad Excal got beat up in their own backyard the first time the FCAs allowed X-bows.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Can't comment on the X-Bow winners, but I can tell you there weren't many Excals there compared to any other shoot that I've been to (proportionately speaking that is). Sean ended up third in XBow, so I guess that was Horton.

As to the classes I'm sure of... Joanne G (My better half  ) won her class (bowhunter release) fairly handily as well as winning the Grand Prix (and she was shooting against the bowhunter open shooters there too!). Andrew F won Bowhunter open shooting a 2 down today (Not bad I suppose... ) he also won the Grandprix.

Here's a pic of Joanne with her hardware, as well as a pic of her and Andrew F receiving their Grand Prix plaques.

Something of a height discrepency between Jo and Andrew!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Pinto

I don't see the problem my scores went up all weekend. Here is the break down

108 for 18 holes
214 for 27 targets
211 for 26 targets
233 for 27 targets


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*FCA 3d pictures*

Here a few pictures I took before the media ban was put in place.

Stash's parking spot at work







His name must have fallen off the sign



This picture is of Sean's proudest moment of the weekend










This is Sean's best shot of the weekend










I don't what is happening in this picture but Dennis calls it golf










Last but not least here is the smurf team sponsored by horton


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*x-bow top three*

Were Mr. Ingold, shooting a Middleton (he won a new Horton for his efforts, and will probably need it if his bow blows up one more time!!:mg::mg, Steve Burls shooting Horton, and Sean McKenty in 3rd, also shooting Horton. Not quite sure as to their scores, but I know Steve shot 247-243 on the first 2 days. I shot with him, and this guy is a machine!!!

As male and female shooters were combined, there happened to be no women top three, but Horton also gave a new bow to the top female, Denise Sanmiya, who was shooting a Desert Striker, next two were both Horton pro-staffers Sabrina and Missy, right from the factory. Not bad, both new bows went to non-Horton shooters. Not a bad idea in my mind.:wink::wink:

It was an awesome weekend, and fun was had by almost all. There was some resistance to the crossbow catagory, you could here some rumbling from a few people.

The only thing I would change is to allow spectators on the course, and to not alienate the crossbow shooters, but instead mix up the shooters for the first 2 days. 

All in all, a great time,

Rob


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks for noticing. I had them fix it.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*??? .....*



H.M. Murdock said:


> Pinto
> 
> I don't see the problem my scores went up all weekend. Here is the break down
> 
> ...


congrats to all the winners, hope you all had a great time and a safe trip home 

PintoJK


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Matt, tell us all more about the brawl in the pond....


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

I think that is more of Mattys "BS" but Sean did tell me about the protest he couldn't stop laughing about. 

Question- how many feet in a yard, appearently its not what we all thought


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

pintojk said:


> congrats to all the winners, hope you all had a great time and a safe trip home
> 
> PintoJK


Pinto it goes 108 then 214 don't chaging the facts


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

FiFi said:


> I think that is more of Mattys "BS" but Sean did tell me about the protest he couldn't stop laughing about.
> 
> Question- how many feet in a yard, appearently its not what we all thought


FiFi 

What are you taking about BS. I was tell my bud a nice story based on facts that could have happend. I did say it happen it just could have.

I know now that there more tham three feet in a yard if you miss a target


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I don't know anything about a "brawl" .....*



cath8r said:


> Matt, tell us all more about the brawl in the pond....



but Mr.Grey Eagle did pick me up, carry me over, and "threaten" to chuck me in (of course it was due to the peer pressure put on him by a certain crossbow shooter who'll remain nameless Sean ) 

I hope his back will recover soon ..... in his words I'm a "pancake over 225" :embara:

PintoJK


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Well, good weekend overall 

As I said earlier the crossbow class never materialized into the massive group that was touted before the tournament..... I remember hearing rumours of 100+ shooters attending. Though the 27 that did attend shot well, and fit in. Horton put together a team of 10+ factory shooters, they finished well  Bowtech had two factory shooters in the game, top male taking 4rth (1 point behind 3rd) and they took the top female spot. (all in all not bad for the shooters only having the bows for a week and a half) Middleton took top honours with their factory shooter. Excalibur didn't field a team, though there were a few independents there. It was noticable that Excalibur didn't have strong representation at the tournament.

The crossbow class was a topic of discussion this weekend, as the FCA is having to deal with a request to have the class instituted as a recognized class. I know there are some legalities (read insurance issues) that would have to worked out for this to occur. My own personal thoughts (this coming from a crossbow owner) are that it is hard to justify a class for equipment that is only used in 2 Provinces. I honestly doubt that there would be sufficient support across the country at this point in time.

I think the event ran fairly smooth. The club that hosted the event is a small club and I know that a good number of their members worked extremely hard this weekend, hats off to them.  I'm only aware of a few small glitches in terms of course layout and such. And only one contraversial stake that caused some grief for the FCA. The decision to pull that target from the results for the affected catagories was a loose/loose situation for the FCA, but in my opinion the only call to make. It did have a bearing on the outcome of the podium for a few classes, and that is unfortunate, but not dealing with it would have been equally bad.

I was disappointed to see the light turnout of Ontario archers at this event. Being in our own backyard I would have thought more of the 3D crowd would have made an effort to attend. Attendance of the Ontario crowd was lighter than that of the Provincial Championships I believe.

On a personal note, I had a great time with the groups I shot with on all three days. As luck would have it I got to shoot with some of my friends most days, and met a few new shooters from across the country. Thoroughly enjoyable.

The weather was great, rain held off on Monday, and the temps never got unbearable 

My only other thought, like others, I think spectators should have been allowed access to some of the shooting. The exposure would have been good. 

Hopefully the scores will be posted in short order on the FCA website.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

GE thanks for the run down, Before the turny I had heard rumors of a 1000+ shooters. I know never going to happen but the talk was good.

We have th e same problem in MB, you hold a national shoot and the locals won't come and play even if it is in there own town

Reed


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

My personal guess to the under representation of Ontario shooters was the fact there are different set of rules to play in an FCA event than there is in virually all other shoots in Ontario. Now, it's not a HUGE difference, but a difference none the less. The ability to shoot right up to 5 grains per pound without speed limits is pretty significant when most here in Ontario limit themselves to 285fps or so.

I know there were people there shooting right around the 330fps mark, that puts the "locals" that didn't want to modify setups for one shoot at a reasonable disadvantage. Excuses...? Sure it is, but there is merit to it. The other notable difference was the bino restriction of max 8.5 power, this meant that some shooters would either have to go purchase new binos, or do without.

That might explain a few individuals...


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

hoody123 said:


> My personal guess to the under representation of Ontario shooters was the fact there are different set of rules to play in an FCA event than there is in virually all other shoots in Ontario. Now, it's not a HUGE difference, but a difference none the less. The ability to shoot right up to 5 grains per pound without speed limits is pretty significant when most here in Ontario limit themselves to 285fps or so.
> 
> I know there were people there shooting right around the 330fps mark, that puts the "locals" that didn't want to modify setups for one shoot at a reasonable disadvantage. Excuses...? Sure it is, but there is merit to it. The other notable difference was the bino restriction of max 8.5 power, this meant that some shooters would either have to go purchase new binos, or do without.
> 
> That might explain a few individuals...


I know I am dreaming, but it sure would be nice if there was one set of rules to follow

Reed


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Survey says the first two weeks of August is prime Holiday time , hence quality time with the family for alot of people. 

Would of loved to of been there, but personal committments kept me from attending. 

Sounds like everyone had a blast and the weather was great.

I hear Carl Jones won MBF, Big F won the open, Paul Loiselle 2nd, Dan Dodge 2nd Bow hunter, Steve Burles 2nd X bow.

(above is what I heard so don't take it as gospel)

Way to go guys.........


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

For my first nationals and a relatively new 3der I was expecting alot more. I pretty much just shot with guys that I see at every other local 3d tournament. 

On monday I did get to shoot with George Bowman and that was alot of fun, he is a real character.

Before going I was expecting the course to be alot harder but it was one of the easiest courses I have shot this year. They did have a few challenging shots, 43 yard aligator across water, but it seemed like almost everything was 30 yards away. I'm not complaining about it it just shocked me that's all. 

I loved the shotgun start cause everything ran smoothly, we really never had to wait in any backups. 

All in all I was glad I went but I was expecting more for Canada's 3D national tournament. 

Oh ya I shot the worst I ever have in my life the first two days then I stepped it up on the A loop on tyhe last day. 

Day 1 (27 targets)----224 3 x's
Day 2 (27 targets)----215 8 x's 
Day 3 (26 targets)----238 9 x's

This score put me in 25 place I think, still had a great time.


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

I had a great weekend of shooting

BHO class

244/270
247/270
233/260


Last time I checked I was in 15th.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Mark ...August is the time for quality fmily time. And Archery should be a big part of that. Don't tell me sitting in the Baseball bleechers from 4-7 then the hockey rink from 7-9 is quailty family time? HUH!! get Lori a Bow and your young lad whom I am glad I will be long time gone by the time he hits my class> out and enjoy the fun.. I think i had fun??at least I have all my eyebrows this trip!! LOL some of it was a Blur but a real blast.. Agreement on letting people watch. How do we attract new comers when they don't get to see the reall thing? Seeing shooters on the line practice sure doesn't get me excited. Ok there we a few on the line did.. No it was not Mr Jelly filled TIM bit !! LOL Sorry Sean could not resist.. Fire back at will !! LOL see Most of you in North Bay .. I hope!! Cheers Carl:darkbeer:


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Carl, I was not referring to myself, I have no one to blame but myself for my hectic schedule this year. :sad: Laurie a bow ? right her quality time is when Jordan and I are shooting and she gets time to herself. Believe me I've tried to get her into the sport. :wink:

It is a known fact that the first two weeks of August is the most popular time for vacation and this could be one of the reasons attendence was down but maybe not either, just the first thing that came to mind.

Anyhow sounds like fun was had by all, curious though ........... was there any shaving taking place after hours or was everyone behaving themselves.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

LOL Dinesen would not drop his drawers so I am not sure


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

coptor doctor said:


> Mark ...August is the time for quality fmily time. And Archery should be a big part of that. Don't tell me sitting in the Baseball bleechers from 4-7 then the hockey rink from 7-9 is quailty family time? HUH!! get Lori a Bow and your young lad whom I am glad I will be long time gone by the time he hits my class> out and enjoy the fun.. I think i had fun??at least I have all my eyebrows this trip!! LOL some of it was a Blur but a real blast.. Agreement on letting people watch. How do we attract new comers when they don't get to see the reall thing? Seeing shooters on the line practice sure doesn't get me excited. Ok there we a few on the line did.. No it was not Mr Jelly filled TIM bit !! LOL Sorry Sean could not resist.. Fire back at will !! LOL see Most of you in North Bay .. I hope!! Cheers Carl:darkbeer:




Carl,Carl,Carl, ... you really don't own a mirror do you, I will get you one ASAP since you are in desperate need of one:wink::wink:


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Holy Sean you saw me I have to get one of those trick mirrors from the funny house to fit me all in!! LOL


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Following is an excerpt from Dennis' post. I caught it after I posted.

"I was disappointed to see the light turnout of Ontario archers at this event. Being in our own backyard I would have thought more of the 3D crowd would have made an effort to attend. Attendance of the Ontario crowd was lighter than that of the Provincial Championships I believe.
unbearable 

My only other thought, like others, I think spectators should have been allowed access to some of the shooting. The exposure would have been good. 

Hopefully the scores will be posted in short order on the FCA website. [/QUOTE]


8 hour drive isn't exactly 'backyard'. Would have liked to have gone but to commit to a weekend out of town every time there is a major tourny would break the bank for most. If you live in Southern Ontario (the dirty south) EVERY major shoot is at least a 4 hour drive. Often 4-12. Glad to see everyone had fun though.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

cath8r said:


> Following is an excerpt from Dennis' post. I caught it after I posted.
> 
> "I was disappointed to see the light turnout of Ontario archers at this event. Being in our own backyard I would have thought more of the 3D crowd would have made an effort to attend. Attendance of the Ontario crowd was lighter than that of the Provincial Championships I believe.
> unbearable
> ...



8 hour drive isn't exactly 'backyard'. Would have liked to have gone but to commit to a weekend out of town every time there is a major tourny would break the bank for most. If you live in Southern Ontario (the dirty south) EVERY major shoot is at least a 4 hour drive. Often 4-12. Glad to see everyone had fun though.[/QUOTE]

Rob,

My point was in relation to the distance that the out of Province shooters came from. "Our backyard" was relative.

I understand that Barrie is still a hike from other parts of the Province.

I understand that July and August are traditional holiday months, and we all have lives outside of archery... as our significants others are apt to point out to us 

I understand that these events chew up disposable income, which in most cases is not unlimited.

I'm still mildly disappointed that more of the Ontario 3D crowd didn't make it, for whatever reason. They missed a fun weekend. I hate 3D  I still had a great weekend.

Never mind the 4, 6, 12 hour drive you conveyed. My own club (of near 200 members) which is less than an hour from the shoot site had only 6 members attend. I can think of another 1/2 dozen clubs within a 2 hour radius of the site that also had very low member participation.

I understand possible reasons for not attending, I'm not passing judgement. I'm only stating that I was a little disappointed that more didn't attend...... not disappointed in individuals....... disappointed that overall more didn't attend. 

Anywho................... ya'll have the chance to make it up by attending the Field Championships this coming weekend at Caledon  See ya there


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*3-d Nat.*

It was my first time out to a shoot of this nature ,and from what I seen and heard, all had a great time, lots of new faces and all out blast ,won't be my last. congrates to all the Eastern Ont. shooters great showing....:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

while I am glad the shoot went well .... I wanted to go but with new job comes being at the bottom of Vacation time choices and my job site requires 24 hour coverage... I wasnt shocked at the numbers being thrown around for attendance ...but I was surprised at the low attendance#s .. I know alot of westerners didnt go for various reasons, I know some that went ... I was also surprised to see a 3 loop layout as opposed to the traditional 4 round layout. Any reasoning for the change or just a Dare to be differant 

Indoor Nats are end of March in Lethbridge ... a First Class archery town that stepped to bat when no club in Ontario bid on the Spitz Championship, I hope to some Easterners out for this event. I promise it wont be as hot as the Last time Lethbridge hosted Nats


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> while I am glad the shoot went well .... I wanted to go but with new job comes being at the bottom of Vacation time choices and my job site requires 24 hour coverage... I wasnt shocked at the numbers being thrown around for attendance ...but I was surprised at the low attendance#s .. I know alot of westerners didnt go for various reasons, I know some that went ... I was also surprised to see a 3 loop layout as opposed to the traditional 4 round layout. Any reasoning for the change or just a Dare to be differant
> 
> Indoor Nats are end of March in Lethbridge ... a First Class archery town that stepped to bat when no club in Ontario bid on the Spitz Championship, I hope to some Easterners out for this event. I promise it wont be as hot as the Last time Lethbridge hosted Nats



I *think* you may see the three loop system in Dauphin next year to. 

Reed


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Reed said:


> I *think* you may see the three loop system in Dauphin next year to.
> 
> Reed



Maybe ... but the FCA would have to change its rules to allow that to happen .... 
see rule 3.3.2 in the current rule book .... thats why I was totally surprised to see the 3 loop set up


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*3 loops*

I think the three loop system sucked.. just my opinion. we would have been done way earlier on the last day and it seemed the second day lots of people were just hanging around trying to kill time till the banquet.the first day we started to early to eat lunch and got off way to late to star as was late afternoon.. But just my two cents worth..:zip:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

As I understand it, the three loop course was dictated by the property layout. Four loops were not possible, at least this is what I was told.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

big problem with the 3 loop is if you have more than say 300 shooters you may end up with more than 4 shooters per group, this could cause major pains in the arrow adn time department. Though I think that I would rather have 3 well set up courses and 4 crap ones due to land restrictions.

anyhou, still no results, no one in that club have a computer:tongue:

Reed


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

I was kinda surprised to find out that 245 participants isn't out of the norm, went through the last few years and the high was 294 when 3-D was going strong.This being my second 3-D NationalsI didn't mind the 3 loop system just could have set the time lines alittle better, they made alot more work for themselves than needed thats for sure and could have used more volunteers and couple more FCA judges. All in all I thought everything went well with nothing major comming up.


----------



## TCF (Aug 8, 2007)

The 3 loop system seemed to work reasonably well, although it was a bit of a marathon. I prefer the 20, 40, 20 approach.

Couldn't find a better group of folks to shoot with.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*I think differently*



Grey Eagle said:


> Well, good weekend overall
> 
> As I said earlier the crossbow class never materialized into the massive group that was touted before the tournament..... I remember hearing rumours of 100+ shooters attending. Though the 27 that did attend shot well, and fit in. Horton put together a team of 10+ factory shooters, they finished well  Bowtech had two factory shooters in the game, top male taking 4rth (1 point behind 3rd) and they took the top female spot. (all in all not bad for the shooters only having the bows for a week and a half) Middleton took top honours with their factory shooter. Excalibur didn't field a team, though there were a few independents there. It was noticable that Excalibur didn't have strong representation at the tournament.
> 
> ...



Dennis;

I know where you are coming from, but the comment about the equipment only being used in two provinces is what we are trying to change. Also, how many people use chrome coloured bows with 36" stabilizers and ultralight arrows to hunt with?? They are allowed in these shoots. Because they are not allowed for hunting elsewhere is not a valid reason to keep them out of the competition, at least in my opinion.

Just a thought, not trying to start an argument here.

Rob


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

3D-GURU said:


> Dennis;
> 
> I know where you are coming from, but the comment about the equipment only being used in two provinces is what we are trying to change. Also, how many people use chrome coloured bows with 36" stabilizers and ultralight arrows to hunt with?? They are allowed in these shoots. Because they are not allowed for hunting elsewhere is not a valid reason to keep them out of the competition, at least in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Rob,

Over in Europe there is an avid Target Crossbow contingent. The equipment used bears little resemblence to the crossbows used in North America. It's pure target stuff.

Here, the vast majority of crossbow shooters are using equipment that is hunting related. I can only think of 3 or 4 archers in North America whom have a true target crossbow set up.

My point is that until the remaining Provinces open up archery Hunting seasons to crossbow shooters (not just disabled hunters) you are not likely to see any support for crossbows in target archery in any Province but Ontario and Quebec.

If you re-read my statement that you made reference to, you will see that I said "at this point in time". I suspect that eventually crossbows will make their way into the FCA, but it's unlikely until there is sufficient enough support from the majority of the member Provinces and Territories. And that is not likely to happen until they are allowed in mainstream archery hunting in those Provinces and Territories.

Cheers


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

3D-GURU said:


> Were Mr. Ingold, shooting a Middleton (he won a new Horton for his efforts, and will probably need it if his bow blows up one more time!!:mg::mg, Steve Burls shooting Horton, and Sean McKenty in 3rd, also shooting Horton. Not quite sure as to their scores, but I know Steve shot 247-243 on the first 2 days. I shot with him, and this guy is a machine!!!
> 
> As male and female shooters were combined, there happened to be no women top three, but Horton also gave a new bow to the top female, Denise Sanmiya, who was shooting a Desert Striker, next two were both Horton pro-staffers Sabrina and Missy, right from the factory. Not bad, both new bows went to non-Horton shooters. Not a bad idea in my mind.:wink::wink:
> 
> ...


Anyone catch the desinigration of the excalibur:embara: That amount of shooting is tough on any equipment.
Good thing Brads lead was big enough, thanks to the Middleton that all he had to do was hit foam on the last 9 targets
Congrats to Brad and Middleton crossbows.
Bryan


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

onmedic said:


> Anyone catch the desinigration of the excalibur:embara: That amount of shooting is tough on any equipment.
> Good thing Brads lead was big enough, thanks to the Middleton that all he had to do was hit foam on the last 9 targets
> Congrats to Brad and Middleton crossbows.
> Bryan


It was actually Brads Middleton that blew a limb tip, he finished with an Excal for the last few targets. There wasn't to many blew on the weekend, 2 Excals that I know of one from a dry fire and one that the limb splintered on the practice range. 

Yuor right on the strain that shooting a X-bow does, even with a bolt at 425grs it is pretty much still a dryfire, as Terry S put it "there's alot of violence going on here".


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

*3D Nationals*

This was my first Nationals and I thought it was a great time. I shot with Grey Eagle on Monday (I'm the one who scratched on the bedded ram:embara and I truly hope to shoot with him again sometime. I also shot with some great people from Quebec on Saturday and Sunday, Maurice and Alain, both of whom have placed on the podium in previous 3d Nationals. And Rick, well lets just say that I think there is no easier going fellow than him! 

For me, the weekend was a great learning experience, and I shot fairly well too, 250 11X for 27 targets on Saturday, 232 5X for 27 targets on Sunday (I dropped 22 points on the last 4 targets, 5, 5, 8, scratch!!), and 222 6X for 26 targets on Monday. Not my best performance, but I am pretty sure of my position on the food chain!


----------



## Gary M12 (Aug 10, 2007)

The scores are up on the FCA site


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks for the tip Gary!

Here's the link everyone...

http://fca.ca/Resultsfolder/2007/073Doutdoor/073Doutdoorresults.htm


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

russ said:


> Thanks for the tip Gary!
> 
> Here's the link everyone...
> 
> http://fca.ca/Resultsfolder/2007/073Doutdoor/073Doutdoorresults.htm


:darkbeer:


----------

